# personal loan



## QUE (Aug 5, 2013)

Can anybody advise me on the below -

Have a personal loan with bank in muscat for 2 years. Can I change the company (change of visa) Or do I have to repay all the outstanding loan before change?


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

If you have long term work visa, why not?
even if u change the job, your status visa does not change, right?


----------

